# 2020 Murano rumbles



## theta (Feb 12, 2020)

At low speeds our 2020 Murano sl makes a distinct rumbling sound. a deep throaty sound. It goes away as speed increases. Owned a 93 Maxima and never noticed anything like this.
anyone have ideas?

Thanks


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Without hearing it, two possibilities that occur to me off the top are a rear wheel bearing (if the noise is in back) or a collapsed active motor mount (if it's in front). With a rear bearing you'll often "leave the noise behind" as the car hits freeway speed, unlike a front that will often seem to get louder. The active motor mounts are basically rubber balloons, and they can make rumbly noises when they let the engine sit down on the frame. Highway torque will often lift it a bit and the noise stops.


----------

